# Just mailed a deposit



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to share a bit of my excitement. After month of research, bugging people for advice, and worrying over making a good decision I finally made one and just mailed the deposit check. I went with kulla dogs (:: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::) and this is going to be one of the longest 3 months wait ever! Really, I don't know how I'm gonna do it... I am glad I didn't make a decision based on timing though.

Too exciting...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh My Goodness!!!! They are both absolutely stunning!!! Gorgeous!! Your so lucky! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow what babes and hunks they have. Such pretty fur babys. If you don't mind me askin what was the deposit and asking price on a pup? CONGRATS


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Syl- that looks like a great breeding! 
I can sympathize on the wait..... sent my deposit in 2 months ago on a litter that was just bred. We may need to start a support group!


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

gagsd said:


> I can sympathize on the wait..... sent my deposit in 2 months ago on a litter that was just bred. We may need to start a support group!


Haha, I think a support group may be a good idea  Gives me time to buy up all the necessities and prepare myself though I suppose.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on your good choice! This is going to be a fabulous breeding. Boy is one incredible dog and Kenna makes great puppies - not that I'm biased, considering my boy is a Kenna pup and he's the most fun dog ever.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I keep working on a list of "baby names."


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations:How exciting for you. I have heard some good things about this breeder and have met a Kenna son. I have to say he is a looker!:wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXCITEMENT!!!!! 

You already have a great place to train? I know I was signed up for agility classes before I even got my Glory B!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What were you planning on doing with your new puppy? SchH? Agility? Other?


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrat !!


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Elaine said:


> What were you planning on doing with your new puppy? SchH? Agility? Other?


I'm getting the pup first as a companion. Jogging and hiking buddy. I'm looking forward to obedience training and working on training to stimulate both of our brains. Maybe if every went super I would give agility training a shot, but this is my first dog so we'll just see what develops.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

syl said:


> I'm getting the pup first as a companion. Jogging and hiking buddy. I'm looking forward to obedience training and working on training to stimulate both of our brains. Maybe if every went super I would give agility training a shot, but this is my first dog so we'll just see what develops.


Our of curiosity, then, what caused you to go with this pairing and this breeder? It seems like "a lot" of dog for a jogging and hiking buddy that is your first do? I'm not pedigree expert (actually far from it--I'm ALMOST clueless ), but they look like some intense working dogs. 

Not that that isn't a good thing--I'm partial to those! But you will want to be prepared for a dog that might not be happy just being a hiking and jogging buddy. 

But, I'm not good with pedigrees, and don't "know" either parent, so others will probably have more advice on how to handle those super drivey shark puppies and bring out their good side.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

GSDElsa said:


> Our of curiosity, then, what caused you to go with this pairing and this breeder? It seems like "a lot" of dog for a jogging and hiking buddy that is your first do? I'm not pedigree expert (actually far from it--I'm ALMOST clueless ), but they look like some intense working dogs.
> 
> Not that that isn't a good thing--I'm partial to those! But you will want to be prepared for a dog that might not be happy just being a hiking and jogging buddy.
> 
> But, I'm not good with pedigrees, and don't "know" either parent, so others will probably have more advice on how to handle those super drivey shark puppies and bring out their good side.


I’m sure this breeder has vetted this buyer suitably and will make the best match possible.  Also, we need to keep in mind that in many good working line litters there can be good dogs that are perfect as active family companions (aren't they all our companion first?). 

I wouldn't knock jogging & hiking. Jogging & hiking can be a lot of exercise for human and a dog both as anyone who does this can tell you. One “hike” can last for a few hours at a time. Hiking is not just going on a leisurely 20-30 minute walk. This will take a dog with endurance and strength which I believe this pairing might produce. JMHO.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> I’m sure this breeder has vetted this buyer suitably and will make the best match possible.  Also, we need to keep in mind that in many good working line litters there can be good dogs that are perfect as active family companions (aren't they all our companion first?).
> 
> I wouldn't knock jogging & hiking. Jogging & hiking can be a lot of exercise for human and a dog both as anyone who does this can tell you. One “hike” can last for a few hours at a time. Hiking is not just going on a leisurely 20-30 minute walk. This will take a dog with endurance and strength which I believe this pairing might produce. JMHO.


Yes, very good points. I was just thinking how many "OMG! MY GSD PUPPY THINKS HE IS A SHARK!" threads we see.  They do indeed look like they will be nice dogs and I'm sure the breeder will pair accordingly.

And, I didn't mean to sound like I was "knocking" jogging and hiking. That is Elsa's main workout. I do know, though, that the only time I've really felt she's been truly tired is when we did a 2-day 15 mile backpacking trip with 8000' of ascents and descents. Where do they get their energy from?! *sob*


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> I’m sure this breeder has vetted this buyer suitably and will make the best match possible.


Yes, I've spoke with the breeder multiple times and he will be picking a dog matched for what I plan to do. He is also a trainer within driving distance, so I'll be taking training there as well.


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Yes, very good points. I was just thinking how many "OMG! MY GSD PUPPY THINKS HE IS A SHARK!" threads we see.


Haha, I will be a first time dog owner. I have thought this through, but positive I don't know everything I'm getting myself into here. Hopefully there won't be too many screaming threads  It's going to be an adventure for sure, but I can't wait!


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a dog from Bill and Jen, he is almost 8 months now. I was also looking for a companion and got exactly what we were looking for. I couldn't be happier. My dog has a lot of energy, but not to the point of neurotic; but what pup at 8 months isn't full of energy eh?

Congrats on the dog, good luck with it! It was worth my ~7 hour drive to go pick mine up. It will be a lot of fun for you.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

syl said:


> Haha, I will be a first time dog owner. I have thought this through, but positive I don't know everything I'm getting myself into here. Hopefully there won't be too many screaming threads  It's going to be an adventure for sure, but I can't wait!


 
Might as well just wrap your arms and ankles in kevlar now..... Haha. Kidding.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My first dog was a working Australian Shepherd. Talk about craziness! And I was a college student.
But I was committed, even if a little overwhelmed, and we had 14 wonderful years together. We never did "formal" obedience or agility, but we played and hiked and camped, and things worked out.

My GSD girl who died last year was Crok on the top, and Xito Maineiche/Bandit van Gogh on the bottom. What a nice, sane, safe, dog she was! Great with kids and little ones, never "crazy." 
So strong working lines does not equate to "not suitable for pet-home." 

Now an active, working line shepherd may not be good for the "average" Joe Sixpack who wants to come home, sit on the couch, and watch the tube..... I actually sat down on the couch once and fell to the floor... Cobi had eaten the darn thing from the floor up, while leaving the cushions in place and intact.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I really miss the days when Ror would dive bomb from the sofa onto Anja...Good luck with your puppy


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I think you have picked an excellent breeder...IMO. I have a puppy, well she's not a puppy anymore, from them out of Kway and Fenga, and she is AWESOME! We do the sport and she will be certified as an HRD K9 this summer. She is high drive, but very manageable. Good Luck with your pupper!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not too worried about the OP surviving his new puppy as he says he's going to be training with Bill and Jen. It won't be long before he has him hooked on SchH.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I'm not too worried about the OP surviving his new puppy as he says he's going to be training with Bill and Jen. It won't be long before he has him hooked on SchH.


OH, I wasn't questioning whether or not the OP could. I was just curious, AS a first time dog owner, how the OP decided on that--what appears to be--fabulous breeding? Not questioning, so sorry if it came across that, I just had my curiosity piqued. I don't think we see a lot of first time dog owners have the saavy to find those. I know they exist, they just are not the majority. But cudos to OP for doing it...and well as establishing what sounds like a great relationship with the breeder:thumbup:

But of course I had to put in the "friendly reminder" about how much "fun" GSD puppies can be  and that she might just HAVE to do agility.  On second thought, I'll second that since you'll be training with the breeder, you'll be a SchH addict in no time (*sob* I wish I had that near me!)


----------



## PK1 (Jun 12, 2010)

syl said:


> Just wanted to share a bit of my excitement. After month of research, bugging people for advice, and worrying over making a good decision I finally made one and just mailed the deposit check. I went with kulla dogs (:: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::) and this is going to be one of the longest 3 months wait ever! Really, I don't know how I'm gonna do it... I am glad I didn't make a decision based on timing though.
> 
> Too exciting...


 
Congratulations with your first new puppy! We are going to have our first puppy too from Bill and Jen, I believe from the same litter that you mentioned. I am from Milwaukee area and wanted to share my excitement with you. Have you chosed a name? May I send you a PM?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting closer and closer to the big day I see. Congrats! The pup will be a fine one for sure!!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! Yes it can be the longest 3 months of any ones life


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Might as well just wrap your arms and ankles in kevlar now..... Haha. Kidding.


HAHAHA are you REALLY kidding??? :rofl:

Just a heads up to the first time puppy owner the teeth are sharp as all heck and yes no matter what you do for some period of time you will be a chew toy it's not something wrong with your pup or something you're doing wrong at some point some part of you will be a chew toy. 

Also don't freak if it bleeds like I said those little teeth are sharp as heck and even just a playful nip can leave little needle pricks on accident. Not to scare you or anything but had many first time owners freak out to me no matter the breed or size of pup they get when the pup "bites" them. All part of being sharks uhhh I mean dogs haha.

Great job at doing the homework and finding a great breeder and even being willing to wait for pups to hit the ground when you were ready for your first dog like others said not many do.

I third the suggestions for a support group been searching for 2 years finally found the breeder I want to go with and now have to wait to them to decide which female is being bred when she's being bred then hopefully it takes and then wait for puppies to be born then be ready to go and HOPEFULLY one of the pups from that litter will be suitable for us and be our perfect match so we can actually get one.

So happy for you  and very proud too, always good one you see someone ask for help then actually take the advice and do it well!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the new puppers.
i think i bought my dog 6 months
before it was born.

the wait is fun, exciting, crazy
and nerve recking.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Not to steal the thread, but I was looking at your breeder, and I noticed that my 8 month old sable girl's sire was bred from some of his lineage! I don't know the correct terms, sorry. I've only had my pup for a week, but we are learning about each other slowly, and she is great! Congrats on your pup to be!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bill and Jen have extensive experience in evaluating puppies and the pedigree in placing with the right owner/home.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats! I hope the bond between you and your new puppy go far! Post pics up soon!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh that is Fantastic! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

That is great news and you have the time to prepare yourself and your home before it gets there. We had to wait for our pup too and I was on pins and needles while watching videos and stills of the pups after birth right up to when we picked him up. He turned out to be a very nosy but laid back brat but has fit right in with our gang.
Good luck and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Very good pedigree!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet it will be the 3 longest mths of your life!!:growingtree:
Congrats can't wait to see pic and read your threads on"help my puppy won't stop bitting" or " Help my puppy is tearing up everything in my house":rofl:


----------

